# B5 A4 Sportline Steering wheel swap into MK3 golf question.



## blueangel18T (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, so I have the wheel swapped over, and trying to figure out which clockspring to use. the audi wheel uses the same clockspring as MK4 and up VWs but the plugs are completely different for obvious reasons. Now, I want to have a full functioning steering wheel, IE Airbag, horn, and eventually the radio controls that are on the steering wheel. (separate plug) Working with airbags is not something to take lightly, so maybe someone here knows the best way to go about integrating the steering wheel. is there an adapter that I havent found? should i break out the soldering gun?


----------



## Vgonman (Apr 9, 2001)

I know this is an old thread, but is the picture of the wheel that you installed? The reason I ask is, the wheel in the picture doesn't have any radio controls. I believe those are up/down buttons for the Tiptronic shifter. You can get the horn and (possibly) the airbag working correctly, but probably not the other buttons.

First, let's look at the airbag. You're right that they're not to be taken lightly, but other folks have gotten wheel swaps to work. I am currently getting parts together for a wheel swap of my own.

The biggest thing to look at with the airbag is the number of connectors on the bag itself. If your Mk3 has one connector plug on its original airbag, then the Audi airbag MUST have only one connector as well. If your Mk3 has two connector plugs on its original airbag, then the Audi airbag MUST have two connectors as well. These are the ignitors for the bag.

If the number of airbag ignitor connectors match, then you can use the Audi airbag connectors with the Mk3 steering wheel harness and the Mk3 clockspring. If you want the up/down buttons on the wheel to control something, you'll need to use the Audi clockspring that has that extra plug (the primary horn/airbag connector should be the same between the two clocksprings). The extra plug is the "pass-through" for those extra buttons.


----------



## blueangel18T (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I did figure out the horn and blinkers but unfortunately the airbag connectors are totally different, I'm not a clockspring engineer, so I just left it alone. As for the controls I am eventually going to wire them up for something just not sure yet. So they are strictly aesthetic at the moment.


----------

